# Wanna make a movie?



## Chee (Sep 12, 2008)

Most of you guys are HUGE movie fans and I'm sure some of you want to give it a shot at filming your own film...so how about we join up together and make our own movie?

We can work on our ideas and our scripts together and if you want actually shoot it or put the script up on the internet to sell it. 

I'm doing this cause lots of you guys are really into this kind of stuff and all of my friends at school aren't, so it would be cool to share ideas and collaborate when your inspiration is low. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 12, 2008)

Let's make a Metal Gear movie.


----------



## Chee (Sep 12, 2008)

lol, low budget NF Metal Gear movie.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 12, 2008)

Yes. Let's make a movie. 

Live action Naruto. I call playing Gai.


----------



## batanga (Sep 12, 2008)

Let's make a movie about street life and street law here on NF


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 12, 2008)

lol, if you guys decide on an idea, I'll help.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 12, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yes. Let's make a movie.
> 
> Live action Naruto. I call playing Gai.



i'm...i'm.....the black guy


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 12, 2008)

Chee said:


> lol, low budget NF Metal Gear movie.



Use a location like a school, having one Snake, several guards patrolling the place, adding awesome MG music in the background and having Snake sneaking around with a boss at the end


----------



## Chee (Sep 12, 2008)

Right now I have an idea of this mystery thriller type of movie. Like this guy can kinda sorta read minds but I wanna do it in a type of way that it isn't the main focus so its not like a retarded summer blockbuster film or something. Sorta like Cashback, the main character can control time but its not really the main focus.

All I have right now is that his wife was murdered. 



batanga said:


> Let's make a movie about street life and street law here on NF



Street life of an anime nerd? 8D


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 12, 2008)

I like that idea. He'll have a friend that constantly thinks about his dick. It'll be the comedy relief.


----------



## Bender (Sep 12, 2008)

Let's make a Batman Beyond movie 

I play the black guy


----------



## Kameil (Sep 12, 2008)

The Blacks are always eradicated put me up for one considering I am Black.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 12, 2008)

lol, right now I'm 70 pages into a script......dont want to release the info on it yet.

The idea of a dude reading minds might be too easy......although "Deep Red" did it well. But even then, the mind-reader was a minor character and actually the first victim.


----------



## Chee (Sep 12, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I like that idea. He'll have a friend that constantly thinks about his dick. It'll be the comedy relief.



Can we show some dick too? 



Blaze of Glory said:


> Let's make a Batman Beyond movie
> 
> I play the black guy



xDD I wanna be the dog. 



MartialHorror said:


> lol, right now I'm 70 pages into a script......dont want to release the info on it yet.
> 
> The idea of a dude reading minds might be too easy......although "Deep Red" did it well. But even then, the mind-reader was a minor character and actually the first victim.



Oh, how's it going for you? I can't get passed the first couple of pages. 

I thought the same thing that's why I'm thinking of making him wrong sometimes. When he relies to much on it, ya know. 

I'll check out that movie.


----------



## Memos (Sep 12, 2008)

i dont know if you guys heard of a japanese film a few years back aboutan Otaku that falls inlove with a girl on the train and then gets to meet her with the help of his online friends, something like that but involving NF


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 12, 2008)

I don't know if we want to show his dick or not. Might be too edgy.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 12, 2008)

Pretty good.....I hope its good at least.

I actually wrote the opening of a movie involving a Psychic, but its on my Hollywood Screenwriter software(which I dont use much anymore) and the disk is at my other house. When I get it, I'll post what I wrote. I wrote it along time ago and don't think its very good(which is why I'd post it), but the idea is pretty fun.


----------



## Chee (Sep 12, 2008)

That would be cool. 

Most of my ideas are adaptations but I want to focus more on my own ideas. The hardest part is getting it all organized I think cause I have the characters I want but getting them to interact is a bit harder. Like dialouge, I want to have each character have their own voice ya know?


----------



## Neoreobeem (Sep 12, 2008)

These are ideas I've wanted to see done. A live action Where in the World is Carmen Sandiego movie. I know too costly. A reboot of House of the Dead based on the 4 games. Several animes turned into live action movies.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 12, 2008)

If you want to be a professional screenwriter, avoid adaptations. Even of they rock, its unlikely it will be made.

A reboot of House of the Dead? Do they even have plots?


----------



## Chee (Sep 12, 2008)

Yea, I'm avoiding adaptations like a plauge although I really want to do it. D:

I had a cute idea for a small indie film based in a high school location (and no, its not one of those stupid high school flicks with the dumbshit cliques) but yea I'm stuck. It's that darn Act II.
Martial, is your screenplay horror based?


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 12, 2008)

It's a thriller/horror.

Ummmmmmm, sort of like "Se7en". I mean, the plot is nothing like that, nor is it probably anyware near as good, but its that type of genre.

My second script will be alittle bit more horror.


----------



## Ema Skye (Sep 12, 2008)

I call in


----------



## Chee (Sep 12, 2008)

Awesome Tara. 



> It's a thriller/horror.
> 
> Ummmmmmm, sort of like "Se7en". I mean, the plot is nothing like that, nor is it probably anyware near as good, but its that type of genre.
> 
> My second script will be alittle bit more horror.



What kind of software do you use? Celtx is free and I use that. :3


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 12, 2008)

If it contains porn/sex scenes, count me in.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 12, 2008)

Chee said:


> Awesome Tara.
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of software do you use? Celtx is free and I use that. :3



free....?

Used to use "Hollywood Screenwriter" but that had a few too many bugs so I upgraded to "Final Draft"

Hollywood Screenwriter was still worthwhile though.....especially for beginners.


----------



## Chee (Sep 13, 2008)

Yea, search up Celtx and it should come up. Teacher recommended it to me and I really liked it. Has the note cards and everything. Best of all its free, don't need to spend 300 bucks (or whatever it costs) for Final Draft.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 13, 2008)

I've been playing around with writing a script about a paranormal serial killer for awhile. Uses telekinesis as his weapon. It works really well for a small budget as you don't need any expensive or flashy special effects.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 13, 2008)

How would he kill them exactly?


----------



## Chee (Sep 13, 2008)

Sounds very interesting, like Martial said how does he kill?


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 13, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> How would he kill them exactly?



Firstly I'd established that his telekinesis is pretty weak, able to bend spoons and other simple stuff like. In short he can't even hope of picking people up with it and throwing them.

The human body however is pretty fragile, imagine what it would feel like if someone started messing around with your heart valves, started popping the veins in your brain, or just made your appendix burst. The human body is filled with many things that are pretty easy to destroy that will kill you if messed with. In short, he uses telekinesis on your organs.


----------



## Chee (Sep 13, 2008)

Is it like Saw, just "pointless" killing or is there a reason why he does it?


----------



## Garfield (Sep 13, 2008)

We should make a deep thoughtful and despairing movie about the still and dark story that is my life :<

/adjective overload


----------



## Mider T (Sep 13, 2008)

Indie?  Sounds good to me.

Where's the mod of this section, they'd probably be able to get more people together.  I did a project like this before on NF, a band for this forum, almost got off the ground too.  Sadly too many people had complicated real lives.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 13, 2008)

Chee said:


> Is it like Saw, just "pointless" killing or is there a reason why he does it?



Serial killer feels he needs to make the world a better place and does so by killing. Why does he feel this way? Not important, origins would just make people sympathize with him.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 13, 2008)

Could we make the bad guy be good at the end and win?


----------



## Chee (Sep 13, 2008)

^^ For my screenplay I wanted it to be good, good and then he turns out to be the bad guy. Like a twist. 



mystictrunks said:


> Serial killer feels he needs to make the world a better place and does so by killing. Why does he feel this way? Not important, origins would just make people sympathize with him.



Eh, I think having his origins would be better. I mean if he's just a ruthless killer without a story its just an average film. 2 hours of blood and gore.

Take him and put him in a story that makes people want to hate him but somehow "liking" him at the same time really messes with their minds. Ya know?


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 13, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Firstly I'd established that his telekinesis is pretty weak, able to bend spoons and other simple stuff like. In short he can't even hope of picking people up with it and throwing them.
> 
> The human body however is pretty fragile, imagine what it would feel like if someone started messing around with your heart valves, started popping the veins in your brain, or just made your appendix burst. The human body is filled with many things that are pretty easy to destroy that will kill you if messed with. In short, he uses telekinesis on your organs.



Well, my concern would be

A) The kills would either be too dull.
B) Repetitive
C) Depending how you did it, too gory for a current theatrical.

Anyway, his reasoning might not be good enough to carry a movie. The "Making the world a better place" thing is a bit overdone. Its actually ironic Chee mentioned Saw because that was basically Jigsaws reasoning.

Cool idea though.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 13, 2008)

Serial killers all already interesting, what happens before the movie is irrelevant, you will see why he does what he does during the movie, he will kill many people and all will be bad,not people who cheated on taxes, not people who kicked a dog. He will truly believe he is right.

In my head there will be no blood or gore aside from occasional bleeding from nose or ears.


The main conflict will come from this: How can you catch someone when there is no evidence?


----------



## Chee (Sep 13, 2008)

Eh', like Martial said, him killing people wouldn't be able to carry the entire story. And it gets boring if he just kills people over and over again with, I think you should do some background on the character.

Really great conflict, so I'm guessing there will be a detective like character?


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 13, 2008)

While I agree there doesn't need to be an elaborate reasoning or heavy backstory("Silence of the Lambs" didnt give any), the "I kill to make the world better" is still overused. 

It will just remind people of "Saw" and you don't want to risk reminding people of better movies(unless your movie turns out to be great)


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 13, 2008)

Yea, there's also the problem of trying to catch someone who is genuinely doing the world a favor. I suppose a back story wouldn't be too bad as long as it's not one of those horrible "Bad happened to me, now I stop it" ones.


----------



## Chee (Sep 13, 2008)

Yea, it doesn't have to be an elaborate one.

Martial is gonna shoot me for this but Joker in TDK didn't have a backstory either. It can be done, but the story has to be powerful. Not just 2 hours of slice and dice.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Sep 13, 2008)

I'd love to help with a movie.
Problem is that it'd take time and money to arrange as well as coordination.
I'd love to write a script and see how it translates to screen


----------



## Time Expired (Sep 13, 2008)

Ahhh - I don't think I've seen so many movie freaks at once.  Great idea Chee.


----------



## Chee (Sep 13, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> I'd love to help with a movie.
> Problem is that it'd take time and money to arrange as well as coordination.
> I'd love to write a script and see how it translates to screen



That's the point. :3
It's a challenge we have to tackle just like in the real movie biz.


----------



## Koi (Sep 13, 2008)

film plz.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 13, 2008)

Chee said:


> Yea, it doesn't have to be an elaborate one.
> 
> Martial is gonna shoot me for this but Joker in TDK didn't have a backstory either. It can be done, but the story has to be powerful. Not just 2 hours of slice and dice.



Actually, I'd agree. If you're going to make a memorable villain, just remember TDK's Joker.


----------



## Time Expired (Sep 13, 2008)

I'd like to help in any way I can.  

Are you guys starting from scratch or starting from something in the works.  I see that Chee has something brewing, and so does Martial, and mystictrunks as well.


----------



## Chee (Sep 13, 2008)

We'll probably help each other with our screenplays and maybe start one together. Dunno, it depends.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Sep 13, 2008)

Chee said:


> We'll probably help each other with our screenplays and maybe start one together. Dunno, it depends.



Well, I'll come up with some ideas and hope for the best.
I'm guessing you want some sort of crime genre film.


----------



## Talon. (Sep 13, 2008)

i wanna makes a movie about the grim reaper getting revenge on satan for killing his......cat


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Sep 13, 2008)

Altair_X said:


> i wanna makes a movie about the grim reaper getting revenge on satan for killing his......cat




Let's keep it simple for now.


----------



## Chee (Sep 13, 2008)

Crime genre seems to be the one on everyone's minds. Let's go with that one, it's pretty simple with a low-budget too.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 13, 2008)

I like Altairs premise........funny stuff.


----------



## Talon. (Sep 13, 2008)

weird thing is, im working up a video game concept for a similar idea, im gonna have a thread about it.
Although the idea a crime film sounds cool. Everyone likes those.
But their even better when they're based on real-life crimes


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 14, 2008)

Hmmm, interesting idea. But I have nothing interesting to contribute as of yet


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 14, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Yea, there's also the problem of trying to catch someone who is genuinely doing the world a favor. I suppose a back story wouldn't be too bad as long as it's not one of those horrible "Bad happened to me, now I stop it" ones.



Sounds like Dexter cept with _mind bullets_.

I've been toying with the idea(I'm pretty sure I mentioned it here) about a kid in high school who tries to make a film.

I don't have much on it besides the name, "In jokes, Or References are fun when no one gets them," and that at the end, the film that the boy makes is crap...and everyone hates it. Either the main character continues on with his life normally, or he shoots himself.

Sounds like fun.


----------



## Chee (Sep 14, 2008)

Make it a comedy for 2 hours straight and then he should shoot himself in the end. That would be a slap in the face for the viewers wouldn't it?


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 14, 2008)

That's pretty much the plan.

But, in terms of being low-budget, I think I've got all of you beat.

Oh, and if you couldn't tell by the title, references and homages abound. I wanna make this shit as pretentious as I can.


----------



## Chee (Sep 14, 2008)

Tons of Ellen Page references, no?


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 14, 2008)

She's part of a full blown plot point.

Though if it's going to be directly her is undecided at the moment.


----------



## bURN (Sep 14, 2008)

what about this!

two friends who have been forced out or rather kicked (whichever way you wanna spin it) out of the military for PTSD and the killing of innocent combatants while in iraq.now being forced back in civilian life the two find themselves unable to jump right back into ordinary life. the two decide to head out to cali where the have a friend who just got out the service a while back and is now making a killing of the drug game. thrilled by the drugs and violence the two find themselves at ease with their new life style but past sins are starting to catch up to them.

its deep and dark film, im talkin about stuff like suicide, drugs, murder, betrayal, racism, and sex (of course)


----------



## Chee (Sep 14, 2008)

Vono where did Reptar go!? 



> what about this!
> 
> two friends who have been forced out or rather kicked (whichever way you wanna spin it) out of the military for PTSD and the killing of innocent combatants while in iraq.now being forced back in civilian life the two find themselves unable to jump right back into ordinary life. the two decide to head out to cali where the have a friend who just got out the service a while back and is now making a killing of the drug game. thrilled by the drugs and violence the two find themselves at ease with their new life style but past sins are starting to catch up to them.
> 
> its deep and dark film, im talkin about stuff like suicide, drugs, murder, betrayal, racism, and sex (of course)



Sounds like Harsh Times.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Sep 15, 2008)

You know who we need?

Javier Bardem, that's who.


----------



## Chee (Sep 15, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> You know who we need?
> 
> Javier Bardem, that's who.



We just need his awesome hair cut from NCFOM.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Sep 15, 2008)

Chee said:


> We just need his awesome hair cut from NCFOM.



The hair's one thing, but without his acting the movie won't go pass B material.


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 15, 2008)

Wait, what kinda movie are we making?


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 16, 2008)

I could play a crazy guy like jim carrey or sumethin.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 16, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Wait, what kinda movie are we making?



So far, Javier Bardem plays Ellen Page and kills evil people with his mind. (s)He gets involved in drugs. Satan doesn't like this, so he kills his cat and Ellen Page decides to get revenge. It will have suicide, drugs, murder, betrayal, racism, and sex.

At least, that's what I've gotten out of it so far......


----------



## Adonis (Sep 16, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> So far, Javier Bardem plays Ellen Page and kills evil people with his mind. (s)He gets involved in drugs. Satan doesn't like this, so he kills his cat and Ellen Page decides to get revenge. It will have suicide, drugs, murder, betrayal, racism, and sex.
> 
> At least, that's what I've gotten out of it so far......



Let me call up Sam L. then I think we have a smash hit.


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 16, 2008)

I could write a movie. But don't feel like throwing together a screenplay.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 16, 2008)

Adonis said:


> Let me call up Sam L. then I think we have a smash hit.



Will he play Satan?

"Yeah, that's right! I killed your motherfucking cat, friend!"

I hope I don't get banned for language, lol.


----------



## Chee (Sep 16, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Wait, what kinda movie are we making?



I think its crime thriller but so far its sounding like a comedy. 



MartialHorror said:


> So far, Javier Bardem plays Ellen Page and kills evil people with his mind. (s)He gets involved in drugs. Satan doesn't like this, so he kills his cat and Ellen Page decides to get revenge. It will have suicide, drugs, murder, betrayal, racism, and sex.
> 
> At least, that's what I've gotten out of it so far......



You forgot someone. Look down. :0



Suigetsu said:


> I could play a crazy guy like jim carrey or sumethin.



Jim Carrey can be the wacky drug dealer Javier Bardem goes to.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Sep 16, 2008)

Well, the way this is turning out, we won't make the winter box office.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 16, 2008)

One of my friends once told me he wanted to make a movie out of some of my writing, but I would want some control...not like Alan Moore with V For Vendetta.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Sep 16, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> One of my friends once told me he wanted to make a movie out of some of my writing, but I would want some control...not like Alan Moore with V For Vendetta.



Well, that's more of a personal decision. Moore believes all adaptations are inferior anyway so he doesn't waste his time with them.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 16, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Well, that's more of a personal decision. Moore believes all adaptations are inferior anyway so he doesn't waste his time with them.



Didn't he let them make the first one but they fucked it over so bad?


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Sep 16, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Didn't he let them make the first one but they fucked it over so bad?



Did they now? I wouldn't know. I've only been a fan for a short time.


----------



## Hippie (Sep 16, 2008)

It could be about the evolution and widespread use of the zaru 


Edit: I just read sum of the scripts and I feel like my sides are going to burst, this is gonna be the biggest piece of shit of all time


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Sep 16, 2008)

Nah, that'd be too boring. We need to create something stock that will lure in the mass audiences.


----------



## Chee (Sep 16, 2008)

This always happens: I get a great idea, I try to add more to it but then it all gets fucked up. 



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> One of my friends once told me he wanted to make a movie out of some of my writing, but I would want some control...not like Alan Moore with V For Vendetta.



If you trust him go for it. 



Shippingr4losers said:


> Nah, that'd be too boring. We need to create something stock that will lure in the mass audiences.



lol, mass audience. I just want to make a movie.


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 16, 2008)

Hippie said:


> Edit: I just read sum of the scripts and I feel like my sides are going to burst, this is gonna be the biggest piece of shit of all time



Scripts?...I thought we were going to improvise the entire thing on set.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 16, 2008)

Chee said:


> This always happens: I get a great idea, I try to add more to it but then it all gets fucked up.
> 
> 
> 
> If you trust him go for it.



I think I can trust him with the material, I mean if that makes sense. I wouldn't trust him with some other things but its odd, you know how you have those friends who you can't tell a secret, but you can trust them to do some other task? Its kind of like that.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Sep 16, 2008)

Hippie said:


> Edit: I just read sum of the scripts and I feel like my sides are going to burst, this is gonna be the biggest piece of shit of all time



Scripts? Where we're going, we don't need scripts.


----------



## Chee (Sep 16, 2008)

lol, scripts? I don't see any.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Sep 16, 2008)

Neither do I. Just how is this project going to work anyway?


----------



## Chee (Sep 16, 2008)

Obviously we can't film together IRL so pretty much we just work on a screenplay. lol, just need a solid idea.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 16, 2008)

Im the black guy who makes it to the end of the movie.


----------



## Time Expired (Sep 22, 2008)

Chee said:


> Obviously we can't film together IRL so pretty much we just work on a screenplay. *lol, just need a solid idea*.



Well I've never written a screenplay, but I don't think the planning would be substantially different than any other story.  To me, that means starting with a theme.  

You wanted to write a murder-mystery (with a somewhat muted supernatural twist of clairvoyance), but what is the theme?  Theme is what the story is about, plot is what happens.  Murder is what has happened, but why is the murder taking place?  I think maybe we need to take a step back and then go forward?  

What are some really good murder movies?  I think most involve greed - adultery/infidelity, financial gain, or similar situations.  I think if we make a list of the movies and start listing their theme(s) (for ideas) we can go from there.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 22, 2008)

We should make a movie about NF with thousands of actors.
Chee will be the lead actress to my lead actor though


----------



## Ziko (Sep 23, 2008)

Me and my friends just made a fake trailer: 

begins to play.

Just ignore the bad english and spelling errors


----------



## Garfield (Sep 23, 2008)

Ziko said:


> Me and my friends just made a fake trailer:
> 
> begins to play.
> 
> Just ignore the bad english and spelling errors


Nicu graphics man! Work on the story and it will be pretty cool


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Sep 23, 2008)

> Me and my friends just made a fake trailer:
> 
> Link removed
> 
> Just ignore the bad english and spelling errors



Good idea, except one problem.
We don't have a script.


----------



## Chee (Sep 23, 2008)

Italics said:


> Well I've never written a screenplay, but I don't think the planning would be substantially different than any other story.  To me, that means starting with a theme.
> 
> You wanted to write a murder-mystery (with a somewhat muted supernatural twist of clairvoyance), but what is the theme?  Theme is what the story is about, plot is what happens.  Murder is what has happened, but why is the murder taking place?  I think maybe we need to take a step back and then go forward?
> 
> What are some really good murder movies?  I think most involve greed - adultery/infidelity, financial gain, or similar situations.  I think if we make a list of the movies and start listing their theme(s) (for ideas) we can go from there.



Yea, the theme I've gotten so far is adultery. So far, I got the overall story in my head, I just need to get it down on paper and I hope you guys can help. I have two scenes done, one is in Act 1 and the other is in Act 3 (final scene).


*Spoiler*: _overall story idea_ 



Thomas Ledger (come on, you know that was coming har har) is in his mid thirties, not poor but not middle-class, and is married to Paula Ledger. Their daughter, Lucy, was kidnapped at age 2 (8 years ago) and was never found, that has made their marriage is rocky, but they are still together but that's what matters...but Paula is cheating on Thomas unknowingly to him, with a younger car mechanic.

The catalyst starts when Paula disappears for a large amount of time, which isn't unusual since she usually came home late after "visiting some friends". But this one is out of the ordinary, she left her purse in the house and hasn't appeared for a long time. Tom decides to file a police report, but they don't help that much, they do their usual business but they don't do anything huge like what happens in the news.

Worried for his wife and doesn't want another kidnapping he starts to look for her. Getting his lead from a car mechanic business card that was lodged in her purse. The car mechanic is a boyfriend to convenient store clerk, Sara Walters, who starts a relationship with Tom over the course of the film.

Oh yea, and I forgot, he finds his daughter instead. His wife was murdered. He solves that at the end and gets his daughter. His daughter was living with Sara as an "adopted" child.




That's pretty much the major stuff. I have some other things like Tom's friend Mike that right now doesn't have a purpose but I'm finding one for him. And another guy that doesn't have much of a purpose either but I want him to be the red herring guy thing. 

Whatcha think?


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 23, 2008)

Why is the daughter staying with Sara now? Did Sara kidnap her?


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 23, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Why is the daughter staying with Sara now? Did Sara kidnap her?



Or maybe Sara is the daughter.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Sep 23, 2008)

So far, I've thought of a Flying Spagetti monster as a main character.
That's about it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 23, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Or maybe Sara is the daughter.



Then people will just consider it a ripoff of Oldboy.

Anyway, Chee, you need a reason for it all to go down.

Either its a mystery that focuses on his search for his wife. There must be a connection to the wife disapearing and the daughter. perhaps Sara discovered her boyfriend(or whatever) was having an affair with her so she killed the wife to get revenge. But still, the daughter bit is kind of hard to believe........unless it turns out that the daughter wasn't the main dudes kid.....or something.

Or you can just focus on the love-story. The problem is, if there is even some mystery, they are going to advertise it as such. When people expect a mystery but get a love story, people won't be too thrilled.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 23, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> So far, I've thought of a Flying Spagetti monster as a main character.
> That's about it.



You'd never sell it.


----------



## Chee (Sep 23, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Why is the daughter staying with Sara now? Did Sara kidnap her?



Forgot to add that. 

Sara and the car mechanic are boyfriend/girlfriend. Car mechanic is the child's kidnapper and the wife's murderer. The kid is staying with them both. I'm still thinking of the motive and the overall message of that though. It will probably change anyways.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 23, 2008)

So, was the wife of the main dude in on the mechanic kidnapping the daughter? Or did they just happen to meet and have an affair.......

You say their marriage went downhill after the kid was kidnapped, so I'd have difficulty believing the wife was in it. The other option is a stretch of imagination........

then again, that worked with movies like "11:14" perfectly so that wouldn't make it bad. Just depends on the rest.


----------



## Chee (Sep 23, 2008)

My exact thoughts, which is why I'm posting it so I could get some imput. 

xD

She just randomly met the mechanic (and I'm having thoughts of changing his occupation, doesn't really matter though). She didn't know he kidnapped the child. Sara didn't kidnap the girl, she was with the mechanic later on and just takes care of the daughter.

It's still kinda screwy of course, I just got this idea like a week ago and I'm still working out the kinks.


----------



## Time Expired (Sep 23, 2008)

I have some ideas, but earlier in the thread you mentioned painting the main character (Tom?) as a good guy only to have him turn up as a rotten apple.  Are you still thinking about this - and you also mentioned clairvoyance as well?


----------



## Chee (Sep 23, 2008)

Nah, he's not exactly Husband of the Year or anything. He's "rotten" from the start but as the film progress he becomes more "good".

I wanted to take a realistic tone to it, so I want to make Tom a guy that predicts everything, thinks that all people are readable and in the end he learns that they aren't. Clairvoyance? Not really.


----------



## Time Expired (Sep 23, 2008)

Chee said:


> Nah, he's not exactly Husband of the Year or anything. He's "rotten" from the start but as the film progress he becomes more "good".
> 
> I wanted to take a realistic tone to it, so I want to make Tom a guy that predicts everything, thinks that all people are readable and in the end he learns that they aren't. Clairvoyance? Not really.



To start, much of what you have written is about relationships - which is very good because I despise movies that lack character development.  If you can empathize with the characters, it's very easy to get caught up and lose yourself in the movie.  Further, adultry is always a good motive for murder.  It's easy for people to look at the person and say - bastard!  

We also have two groups of three with Tom, Paula, Mr. Mechanic & Tom, Sara, Mr. Mechanic.  We also have Lucy to join the two groups.  

With regard to clairvoyance, you said "read minds" so I was just checking.  Tom's intuition or suspicions (being wrong) can be used.   

With themes involving adultry and murder (so far), Tom and Sara have  motive, the mechanic could as well.  Hell hath no fury like a woman scorned - Sara has excellent potential in this regard.  She could be painted as innocent but be the rotten apple.  

Also, is there any reason to have the time period for Lucy's disappearance so long?  Missing for 8 years?  Is this arbitrary, could it be shorter?


----------



## Chee (Sep 24, 2008)

I've thought about making it shorter, it just came to me that it would be hard to make the actor look older because I want to have a black and white sequence throughout the movie that shows Paula's and Tom's past together. As it goes from them loving each other to them spreading farther and farther apart and the impact of their lost daughter.

I just wanted her to be unrecognizable, that's why its a large time span. I'll probably change it to 4 or 5 years though.

Another thing I thought about today is the possible chance that Danny's (Mr. Mechanic's name) sister was a girlfriend to Tom back in like middle school or something, and Tom was cheating with someone else and that ultimately led to Danny's sister's death thus making Danny want revenge. Just an idea to throw out.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 24, 2008)

Careful, or you'll make it too convoluted.

Although compared to the dreck I just watched, I'll take anything right now......convoluted or not!


----------



## Chee (Sep 24, 2008)

That's what I was thinking. 

There was another motive I wrote in my notebook, a lot more simpler than the other one. He just wanted to kidnap his daughter because he was a horrible father and the wife because he was a horrible husband. The wife was murdered simply because she found out about the child. Thinking about it now, I kinda like this one more, because as it leads to the climax where everything is revealed, we also see their relationship going down the shitter as the story progresses.


----------



## Time Expired (Sep 24, 2008)

Hahahaha - this is kind of funny.  A co-worker and I were tapping the ball back and forth about this thing all day.  We came to the same conclusion - that it may become convoluted with all of the elements.  However, we went the other way Chee.  

We dumped the kidnapping and went with a straightforward murder plot.  With the characters mentioned so far, it presents many possibilities that can be exploited - especially since you wanted to focus on Tom's misconceptions.  

I'm somewhat confused by your description above without names.  Could you run that past me again (with names).    

This is fun. ! 

_________________________

Martial - didn't you say you wanted to review _The Five Deadly Venoms_?  Hmmm?  I don't see it on your website.  I know - it takes quite a bit of motivation to...take in that much cheese in one sitting.  
  ​
Perhaps after that you might do _The Kid With The Golden Arms._​


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 24, 2008)

Chee do this, write your plot in one or two sentences. That's how they teach us to begin a script in class.


----------



## Chee (Sep 24, 2008)

I could go with a straight foward murder plot, keep it simple. ?

I don't really like that though. I want it to be unqiue, not like all of the other murder mystery movies or novels, ya know?

MH, I probably could've done that before Italic's post but now that I'm rethinking about keeping it basic its a little harder. Back to square one, what a mess.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 24, 2008)

Well, the first thing to do is a 1 or 2 sentence plotline, then expand.


----------



## Time Expired (Sep 24, 2008)

Chee said:


> I could go with a straight foward murder plot, keep it simple. ?
> 
> I don't really like that though. I want it to be unqiue, not like all of the other murder mystery movies or novels, ya know?
> 
> MH, I probably could've done that before Italic's post but now that I'm rethinking about keeping it basic its a little harder. Back to square one, what a mess.



Wait!!!  Am I screwing you up or something? I'm just trying to help. Ahhhh!  XD XD.   MH has a very practical suggestion in mapping your storyline out in a sentence or two.  Reduce it to it's essence.  Then you can tweek it if you need, and add interest with plot devices and twists.   

Don't be too concerned with making the story different or complex.  I read somewhere that, in all of recorded history, there are only about thirty or so different plots - some even boil these thrity down to about seven.  From these few we have come up with all this diversity.   I'm certain that what you create will be sufficiently different from others in character, setting, and the like.  Even how you decide to reveal the story will be unique - especially in concert with all of the other variables and what emphasis you choose to place on them.  

But what you choose for the story is great.  I don't mean to be a distraction or make you second guess the story.


----------

